# Need help deciphering PHS document



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

I was reviewing my '68 GTO"s PHS documents and hope someone can clarify some codes. I know my GTO was made at the Fremont, CA plant in Jan 1968 but where was it sold?
The PHS form is a little hard to read (faded) but it has STATE CO with TO: 04 FROM: 04 Anyone know what this means?
The PHS form also has ZONE: 24 with DEALER: I97 Anyone know what this means?
Thanks for your help!:thumbsup:


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Zone 24 is Los Angeles, Ca. and dealer 197 was Majestic Pontiac in Montebello, Ca.
You have a Ca. car built at the Fremont plant and originally sold by Majestic Pontiac in Montebello.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

That is too cool! From SoCAl to South Carolina, the old gal has been around.

Thank you GoatRoper for the info and the cool photo of Majestic Pontiac, I really appreciate it!:thumbsup:


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

You're welcome.

A lot of Ca. cars have migrated east by people looking for rust free cars my car was also built at the Fremont plant and was sold by Mission Pontiac in San Bernardino.
I am the 3rd owner and it is still in San Bernardino and has the original black plates.
I managed to find one dealer plate frame and am still looking for another one.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Depending on the year model and plant capacity, Fremont built cars were sold new at dealers all over the west. By the intro of the '71 models, there were only 4 GM assembly plants producing GTO's, and for '71, Fremont built Pontiac A bodies were being distributed and sold new in every state west of the Mississippi River.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks, guys. This is all interesting stuff! 
The folks I bought the GTO from were a young couple (to me, early 30's is young) from Salt Lake City. They bought the car in Idaho and had it shipped east when a job transfer brought them here. They told me they got the car in Coeur d'Alene, Idaho, from a GTO restorer named Rod Hollen. I had some questions about the non-original engine with 6X heads and emailed him ages ago for info but think the email may be defunct as I haven't heard anything back.
Goat Roper, my Stude was a LA built car sold new in Redlands, CA by a dealer named A.C. Almind and they now sell Nissans under a different name. The Stude had the black tags when I got it and the guy I sold it to wanted them along with the license frame, etc. I can't believe I bought two CA cars in a row and have never been to CA.
I appreciate all the info.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

I stand corrected, the couple I got the car from got it from a family member and had Ron Hollen of Coeur d'Alene do mechanical and cosmetic restoration work.
Hope Goat Roper can find another dealer plate frame, that is really a cool collector item!:thumbsup:


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Pinion head said:


> Depending on the year model and plant capacity, Fremont built cars were sold new at dealers all over the west. By the intro of the '71 models, there were only 4 GM assembly plants producing GTO's, and for '71, Fremont built Pontiac A bodies were being distributed and sold new in every state west of the Mississippi River.



Thanks Pinion head, for this info...sounds like Fremont was the major producer of GTO's. And they apparently had their own way of doing things according to the Aug 2015 issue of the GTOAA magazine where there is an article on Fremont plant oddities.


----------



## zrsteve (Aug 28, 2014)

My "65" Freemont built car was purchased in SF, the sold to a person in TX and I bought it from the 3rd owner in GA. Heading east they are.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

My '65 was built in Fremont on April 29, sold at Utter Pontiac in Spokan Washington on June 3rd, and was registered in Los Gatos, Ca (about 30 miles from Fremont) in 1966. Been in Ca ever since, still running its '66-issued black plates. My '67 GTO was built in Baltimore MD in December of '66, and came to CA with Tennessee plates on it when I snagged it in 1983. These cars did indeed 'get around'!


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

1968gto421 said:


> I stand corrected, the couple I got the car from got it from a family member and had Ron Hollen of Coeur d'Alene do mechanical and cosmetic restoration work.
> Hope Goat Roper can find another dealer plate frame, that is really a cool collector item!:thumbsup:


I thought so, I am trying to keep it as original as possible and the original dealer plate frame is a nice finishing touch.
They are so hard to find and go for silly money but most people just took them off back in the day and tossed them in the trash.
It took me months to find just the one but I keep checking Ebay to see if another one pops up.
Hopefully I can find another single, my wife would shoot me if I paid what they ask for a pair.
:eek2:


----------



## Ohio66GTO (May 19, 2014)

Glad to see someone else asked this question and Goat Roper was able to help out. If anyone could help me out with mine I’d appreciate it. It’s for a 1965 GTO. I believe I’m looking at the right code on the PHS car billing history card. It’s in the box at the top left corner and the code reads D7255. Under that code it appears to say CHARGE TO DLR and the box immediately to the right appears to say SHIP TO DLR and is blank. I’m assuming DLR means dealer. Please let me know if I’m looking at the wrong code. I attached a picture. Thanks.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Ohio66GTO said:


> Glad to see someone else asked this question and Goat Roper was able to help out. If anyone could help me out with mine I’d appreciate it. It’s for a 1965 GTO. I believe I’m looking at the right code on the PHS car billing history card. It’s in the box at the top left corner and the code reads D7255. Under that code it appears to say CHARGE TO DLR and the box immediately to the right appears to say SHIP TO DLR and is blank. I’m assuming DLR means dealer. Please let me know if I’m looking at the wrong code. I attached a picture. Thanks.


This is an older 2015 posting. Sometimes you can get a better response if you start a new post with your question and photo. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ohio66GTO (May 19, 2014)

Will do. Thanks


----------



## MBGB33 (Dec 23, 2018)

I'm new to this site and to GTO's. I'm blessed to have picked up a 67 all matching numbers that was built in Kansas according to the Cowel tag. Does the location built change its value? Also, where can I submit my info (numbers, tag info, etc) to learn the most about my car? Thanks for any help


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

MBGB33 said:


> I'm new to this site and to GTO's. I'm blessed to have picked up a 67 all matching numbers that was built in Kansas according to the Cowel tag. Does the location built change its value? Also, where can I submit my info (numbers, tag info, etc) to learn the most about my car? Thanks for any help


Welcome, but you want to post a new thread rather than ask a new question on an older thread.

Take a photo of your Data Tag and include it with your new post and question.

Build location does not change value.

:thumbsup:


----------

